# breastmilk clears up nose congestion..



## mighty-mama (Sep 27, 2005)

fyi.

I didn't think this would work, but hey it does. You may already know this.

My ds has a stuffy nose, my sis told me to express some milk into my hand and use a nasal aspirator to squirt into his nose. Low and behold it works like a charm and he seems sooo much better. It is draining his nose and he can breathe..


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Isn't mama's milk great?







I'm glad your little one is feeling better!


----------



## aidansmom05 (Jul 10, 2005)

Oh really?

How much do you use? My poor ds has been a congested babe since a few weeks old. Both DH and I have had severe allergies and asthma. Aidan has been snoring loudly and I had a feeling he had problems with his Adenoids, my brother had to have his removed, and I was right...so we have to see a specialist in November, but sorry for rambling, .... Aidan is always congested so we are constantly using our "Boogey snatcher" , which we seem to lose all the time too, so I am gonna try that cause it gets bad, I think I heard that tip, but only about rubbing it just inside his nose, which didn't do much, but your tip makes a lot more sense, thanks again!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Glad he is feeling better


----------



## Mallory (Jan 2, 2002)

I use breast milk for most any topical medicine.

It clears up goopy/pink eye.

As an antibactierial for cuts and scrapes.

In stuffy noses.

In sore ears.

On diaper rashes.

I figure it is worth a try and at least won't hurt (and often does help).


----------



## mrsfatty (Dec 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mallory*
I use breast milk for most any topical medicine.

It clears up goopy/pink eye.

As an antibactierial for cuts and scrapes.

In stuffy noses.

In sore ears.

On diaper rashes.

I figure it is worth a try and at least won't hurt (and often does help).









:


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

Hah! How interesting! Wild stuff, that breastmilk.


----------



## gottaknit (Apr 30, 2004)

So will this work for me, too? I think I'm getting a sinus infection but don't want to take antibiotics... How often do I squirt it in?


----------



## mighty-mama (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm not sure how much, I would do as much as possible. For babe's I'd guess a couple of drops here and there. I would do too much at one time, 'cause they don't enjoy it that much, and my ds will gag a little and fuss.

For the mama's and etc. I'd again do as much as tolerated. The more the better..


----------

